

SECWatch: SEC Filings and Insider Trading Simplified - mshafrir
http://secwatch.com/

======
loganfrederick
Insider trading simplified? Does this mean I can call the Goldman Sachs CEO
through this site and whisper soft, hot insider information in my ear?

This site is a good example of how even industry oversight can be privatized
in some ways: Instead of the government regulating then feeding the results
back to the public, give the public the tools to properly analyze companies
and judge for themselves.

